# [April Fools] EMTLife's Newest Community Leader: MMiz!



## MMiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Community,

It has become quite clear that over time that [you] has become a valued member of the EMTLife community.  As such, I'd like your help in welcoming [you] as the newest member of the EMTLife Community Leader team!  Starting tomorrow [you] will have the power and responsibility of an EMTLife.com Administrator.

If you could please help me in welcoming [you], as this is most likely a complete surprise to [you]!  [you], we'd love to learn a little about you, including what you plan on doing as EMTLife's newest administrator!

We hope you're as excited as we are about adding [you] to the EMTLife CL team! You may email any questions, comments, or concerns to aprilfirstiswhatday@emtlife.com. Of course we'll look at all emails carefully, and get back to you as soon as possible!

Sincerely,

*Matt*
EMTLife Community Leader


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 1, 2010)

This was so 2 years ago.


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2010)

It's not april first yet


----------



## spinnakr (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm with JPINFV.
But thanks for the shout-out.


----------



## Twix623 (Apr 1, 2010)

Haha, well thank you, thank you. :glare:


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 1, 2010)

*community leader on april first, what are the odds?*

I confess, I have been sent by a civilization that has mastered faster than light communication and travel to carry out a secret conspiracy to have all fire service apparatus painted pink and issue rainbow colored turnout gear.

Thank you all for supporting my ascension to a position of earthly authority that can finally implement such a plan into reality.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 1, 2010)

*Jaw drop* I think I'll see if this is still good after today...


----------



## Twix623 (Apr 1, 2010)

OHHH I see what you did there....


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 1, 2010)

Brown is shocked! I'd like to thank Jesus, and Scotty and James and Chris and Rob and all the good people of Brown Watch.

Oh you'll all pay for this, oh how you will pay.

And to think I missed April Fools!

*Brown away h34r:


----------



## Martyn (Apr 1, 2010)

Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou....now down to business...

YOU'RE ALL FIRED!!!


----------



## Martyn (Apr 1, 2010)

ps...why pick on me? what did I do?   :sad:


----------



## rescue99 (Apr 1, 2010)

MMiz said:


> Community,
> 
> It has become quite clear that over time that rescue99 has become a valued member of the EMTLife community.  As such, I'd like your help in welcoming rescue99 as the newest member of the EMTLife Community Leader team!  Starting tomorrow rescue99 will have the power and responsibility of an EMTLife.com Administrator.
> 
> ...



Ouch! Are ys sure? I didn't prepare a speech. Can we say (cough cough) &*^%*&&^$???  :blush:


----------



## Stew (Apr 1, 2010)

Loves that it's user specific


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2010)

I will gratefully decline as if I accepted I would just ban everyone to make my job easy.  






I hate this time of year as almost every forum has one of these going.


----------



## Hannah (Apr 1, 2010)

MMiz said:


> Community,
> 
> It has become quite clear that over time that Hannah has become a valued member of the EMTLife community.  As such, I'd like your help in welcoming Hannah as the newest member of the EMTLife Community Leader team!


Talk about a rapid promotion; I just joined yesterday!
Oh, wait, it's April 1st.


----------



## SES4 (Apr 1, 2010)

*WOWWW!. Ha Ha!*

LOL.  Nice one guys!  

Have a good day everyone.  Be safe!


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 1, 2010)

You had me until I actually clicked on the thread.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 1, 2010)

*Where's my reserved parking spot?*

oh crikey.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 1, 2010)

*lol*

i was like... uh.. what? did my post count go up or something?!

oh well, at least i didn't post up with a formal acceptance letter!

i was thinking... don't i have some recent infractions or something?!

hehe


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Apr 1, 2010)

First order of business: 

BANNING OF EVERYONE ON THIS POST

Happy April Fools!!!


----------



## emt_irl (Apr 1, 2010)

hahaha good one... i was actually like emm.... me? im only here a wet day compaired to everyone else


----------



## Motojunkie (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## firetender (Apr 1, 2010)

This comes as a complete surprise to me.

I know I got banned because of the thing about the self-inflicted intracardiac stick and I really thought that would get in the way of ever reaching the upper echelon of this electronic rag, but I'm happy you obviously have forgiven me.

And even though I don't suspect any of the Fire people voted for me, I'm happy to hear I wasn't vetoed by them, and I promise, I REALLY DID begin that Anger Management Course (well, I had to...the Marshall kind of escorted me to that; I still have the marks on my wrists from the handcuffs.)

...and listen, about that CULT thing. Can I please make that clear: I picked up a really nice parcel of property in Waco, TX. It's got bunkers and everything and I'm not actually recruiting women medics to join me but I have this nervous disorder that makes my hands unable to stop grasping and releasing, grasping and releasing so I have to channel that energy into massage; 16 hours a day until I collapse.

As time goes on and I mold this site into more of my image, and medic quarters become true places for sharing and caring, I'll fill you in on how I got to be the No-Longer-Practicing-Medicine-Without-A-License Guru I have become.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 1, 2010)

I go on vacation for a week and apparently while I was gone someone spiked the punch....:blink:


Wait a second.....did he fix it so that it shows the username of whomever is reading the thread? Ooooooooo, thats good.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 1, 2010)

Ugggh. Prank-ruiners. I was eagerly awaiting reading confused acceptance speeches. You're all like the guy who ruins someone else's funny joke by blurting out the punchline before he's finished.


----------



## Scout (Apr 1, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> before he's finished.





3 pages in?


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 1, 2010)

Scout said:


> 3 pages in?



Any one with a handful of neurons would catch on based on the replies on the first page.


----------



## Scout (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought you had't coped it till Aidey's post.


And lets be fair a handfull could be optimistic for some...... Maybe myself...


----------



## cookiexd40 (Apr 1, 2010)

well piss!!! i was kinna stoked for a sec bahhahahaha


----------



## firecoins (Apr 1, 2010)

You think this is a joke? This is not a joke. I *AM *the newest administer!

PUT THAT backboard down! backboard's are for EMTs!  You call yourself an EMT?  You don't have to take this because the good news is your all fired!  The bad news is you got, all you got 1 week to get your jobs back with this week's EMT contest.


----------



## rbromme (Apr 1, 2010)

rofl, I am guessing this is the a nice way to make fun and ask why i keep reading everything but not posting.  I guess I will make this my first post then.  I am hoping to get into a EMT class in June and start my new career at 41.  After 10 years in Submarines, 3 working as a systems engineer and the last 8 as a stay at home dad I think I have found what I really want to do with my life.  There is a ton of great info on these boards and I am enjoying browsing the archives to get a better feel for what I am headed into.


----------



## firetender (Apr 1, 2010)

*Did you read this or what?*

You know, if you guys/gals, gals/guys could read you'd know this is about ME, NOT you.

Please quit talking about yourselves.

Thank You,

firetender

Your New Community Leader


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 1, 2010)

I won't lie... at first I thought it really was target at me as an April fools joke... then I saw other people quoting it with their names.

Now I don't feel as special.


----------



## Vinceh (Apr 2, 2010)

WOW!!! LMAO...  Nice jike and I  never even knew!!!!!

Vinceh


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 2, 2010)

MMiz said:


> Community,
> 
> It has become quite clear that over time that Mountain Res-Q has become a valued member of the EMTLife community.  As such, I'd like your help in welcoming Mountain Res-Q as the newest member of the EMTLife Community Leader team!  Starting tomorrow Mountain Res-Q will have the power and responsibility of an EMTLife.com Administrator.
> 
> ...



Cold Day in Hell... oh crap... it's snowing outside...  My first order of business:  I will spend 6 months deciding what kind of dog to get and then the next six months ignoring the will of the people and forcing you all to get health insurance...    j/k...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 2, 2010)

Yah that really confused me for a minute... and it did not help that I just drove 12 hours from billings...


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 2, 2010)

I had to do a double take. I just requested special permission to access the chat rooms (upon reaching my 25th post) and was denied... I knew there was no way I was getting promoted 

I actually used to joke that one of the fire departments I worked/volunteered for should get pink apparatus and turnout. It was just that kind of community, ya know....  Not to mention, high visibility and no one is ever going to try to steal any of it.... 

The department I volunteer with now actually has green trucks, and our motto is "It ain't easy being green." I'm sure many of you know how fire departments serving nearby each other like to pick on one another... Our green trucks seem to be the main thing we get picked on for. We just had to be different, ya know? 




Veneficus said:


> I confess, I have been sent by a civilization that has mastered faster than light communication and travel to carry out a secret conspiracy to have all fire service apparatus painted pink and issue rainbow colored turnout gear.
> 
> Thank you all for supporting my ascension to a position of earthly authority that can finally implement such a plan into reality.


----------



## Maya (Apr 2, 2010)

Ummmm, I don't get it.  Is this an April Fool's joke at my expense?  I'm assuming there's another Maya on here.  Haven't posted in quite a while, so don't know why it would be that funny.


----------



## Motojunkie (Apr 2, 2010)

Maya said:


> Ummmm, I don't get it.  Is this an April Fool's joke at my expense?



Yes, yes it is


----------



## Maya (Apr 2, 2010)

Omg, that's hilarious!  rofl


----------



## Bosco578 (Apr 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## Anu (Apr 2, 2010)

Is this serious or a joke ?

Just wondering..


----------



## Melclin (Apr 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I won't lie... at first I thought it really was target at me as an April fools joke... then I saw other people quoting it with their names.
> 
> Now I don't feel as special.




I know right? How lame do I feel now.


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL very nicely done.  I just saw it today, but still


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ha ha ha. I love it. I just want to know how they get it to be user specific........


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 3, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ha ha ha. I love it. I just want to know how they get it to be user specific........



We're just good at what we do... or we have too much time on our hands...  It's really a thin line.  B)


----------



## NERDulance (Apr 4, 2010)

MMiz said:


> Community,
> 
> It has become quite clear that over time that NERDulance has become a valued member of the EMTLife community.  As such, I'd like your help in welcoming NERDulance as the newest member of the EMTLife Community Leader team!  Starting tomorrow NERDulance will have the power and responsibility of an EMTLife.com Administrator.
> 
> ...



:wacko:

Well I have to admit that I went on a 3 day celebratory drinking binge in celebration of my new status, which is why I am responding so late! But now I am finally sober and in addition to the migraine, I find I have been the BUTT of someone's April fool's day joke! 

Now I am depressed and feeling so utterly useless! I had planned to use my new authority to totally revamp this site. I was going to start a calendar featuring the sexiest of EMTLife's members--Of course I am so sexy I planned to feature myself twice (to celebrate the equinoxes of course). In my mind's eye I envisioned bare chested EMT's intubating and splinting in a provocative manner. This is just one of the many innovative ideas that I have! 

This place is great. Just you all wait and see, I will rise to power someday! I will implement the calendar!


----------



## KempoEMT (Apr 4, 2010)

Matt!!!! That was wrong!  I got all excited.


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't think it is a very complicated code to do what they did. 

It was definitely a clever trick though.


----------



## EMTtoBE (Apr 8, 2010)

Hahahah thats funny im always the one envolved in jokes...maybe that cause my birthday is on April first....lol good one fellas


----------



## foxfire (Apr 8, 2010)

I just saw it and was like WHAT!?!. Sorry, I was out of the country on April fools day. Hehe, we had our own fun on that day.


----------



## eynonqrs (Apr 9, 2010)

I had to take a double take. It's been a while since I've been on here. I am trying to be more active here. I wanted to say hi and hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 11, 2010)

Haha, That was great. I'd like to thank all the people here who made it possible. jk jk. 

I will say though, you had me In the beginning. I was looking around to see if y'all had given me moderator capabilities!


----------

